# 1st Open JWW leg for Molly



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

On Saturday, Molly came home with her first Open Jumpers leg and a 3rd place ribbon! There were 9 dogs in our jump height and only 3 of us qualified. Molly had a clean run with a perfect score of 100 and a time of 27:91 (SCT was 34 sec.) and she just missed second place by .9 seconds, but that didn't matter to me. All that mattered was that she had a beautiful run and was really focused. So now she has 1 leg in Open Standard and 1 leg in Open Jumpers









Just wanted to share that brag about my baby girl!







She always makes her mamma proud!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Good girl Molly!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Congrats to Molly!!! I was waiting for a bragg!!!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Good Job Molly! And Molly's mom!!!

Lu


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'll be seeing you soon in Excellent!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI'll be seeing you soon in Excellent!


I hope so







She is moving along a little quicker with the Open legs than she did with the Novice legs which shows me she is maturing! It dosen't help either that I'm only showing about once a month


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

CONGRATS Nicky and Molly!!







I know you work hard!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG Nicky and Molly!! I was looking for a post


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Nicky and Molly. You make a great team.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks ladies







We've overcome some obstacles and I'm sure we'll have more to overcome in the future, but she is so much fun to run


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!! The jump from Novice to Open is actually very difficult!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I've had several people tell me that Kathy and I can see what everyone means. I've noticed that sometimes the difference between Open and Excellent is just taking out 1 jump. Somtimes I feel like I've jumped from Novice to Excellent with some of the courses, but we are having lots of fun. Luckily we run Excellent courses in training


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ah so you will be joinign MRL in Excellent soon!!!

Outstanding!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Congratulations!! Great accomplishment!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats


----------

